# 100th pot call



## Kyle Osborne (Mar 22, 2015)

New to the page. Just joined and posted my introduction with a few more photos of my calls. Wanted to share with everybody that I just made my 100th pot call this passed week. It will be in this woods with me this year and once it kills a bird it will have a spot in my display right next to my 100th grunt call I made this past deer season. Thanks for looking, cant wait to see what all this forum has to offer.


 


Spalted Dogwood Crotch pot with CA finish and Agate rock surface. Boy does she sing!

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Tclem (Mar 22, 2015)

Hey man good to see you. Tony here (paxtonpens) lots of IG guys on here

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## kazuma78 (Mar 22, 2015)

Nice Call! I really like the stone tops in them! Where do you get the stone pieces?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kyle Osborne (Mar 22, 2015)

Tclem said:


> Hey man good to see you. Tony here (paxtonpens) lots of IG guys on here


Thanks tony! Same to you. I hadn't heard of it until Jonathan Hall told me about the forum earlier. Had to sign up!


----------



## Tclem (Mar 22, 2015)

Kyle Osborne said:


> Thanks tony! Same to you. I hadn't heard of it until Jonathan Hall told me about the forum earlier. Had to sign up!


Now you know where I get all that wood I post pictures of. Lol

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 22, 2015)

Very cool call!! Agate top? That sure looks sweet. How did you get the idea for that? and where do you get the tops?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Mar 22, 2015)

Welcome to WB really like the call. The agate top rocks!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Mar 22, 2015)

Thats a real beauty Kyle and very unique. Well done !

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## GeauxGameCalls (Mar 22, 2015)

Welcome to woodbarter! Elliot from Geaux Game Calls on IG.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kyle Osborne (Mar 22, 2015)

I don't buy them anywhere. We cut it all our selves. Thank you everybody! There will be many more. And we auction them off on our Facebook page if anybody happens to be interested.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## bearmanric (Mar 22, 2015)

Welcome see them on Face book. Great idea very cool. Rick

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Bob Palmer (Mar 22, 2015)

Sweet!!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Wildthings (Mar 22, 2015)

That is one sweet call, Kyle. Are the stone tops available for others to purchase or maybe trade for?


----------



## Kyle Osborne (Mar 22, 2015)

Wildthings said:


> That is one sweet call, Kyle. Are the stone tops available for others to purchase or maybe trade for?



Not right now. Maybe in a few years.
I'm just not able to do that right now. Its takes alot to cut the rock. Be;ieve me you aren't the only one to ask.


----------



## bald9eagle (Mar 23, 2015)

Ahhh crap....Now you just made more competition for me when that next call comes up for auction.....

I've been trying to buy one of Kyle's calls ever since the NWTF in Feb and I keep getting outbid or can't get back to the thread in time. You guys do the world a favor and make sure that Kyle gets some primo wood to work with. The calls are a pure work of art.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Mar 23, 2015)

Kyle Osborne said:


> Be;ieve me you aren't the only one to ask.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Wildthings (Mar 23, 2015)

@Kyle Osborne great 2015 Turkey video on youtube!!


----------



## Kyle Osborne (Mar 24, 2015)

Wildthings said:


> @Kyle Osborne great 2015 Turkey video on youtube!!


 
Thank you very much! Heres a couple pictures of the call being used in the video.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kyle Osborne (Mar 24, 2015)

bald9eagle said:


> Ahhh crap....Now you just made more competition for me when that next call comes up for auction.....
> 
> I've been trying to buy one of Kyle's calls ever since the NWTF in Feb and I keep getting outbid or can't get back to the thread in time. You guys do the world a favor and make sure that Kyle gets some primo wood to work with. The calls are a pure work of art.



Hahaha thank you very very much for that! I hate that you havent been able to get one yet! But I promise you one day a call with be made and you will win it! Just be patient and keep bidding. What do you think about the call I made today (monday)? The Birdseye Maple pot.


----------



## eaglea1 (Mar 24, 2015)

Very nice looking calls, I also am very interested in the stone. Would really like to hear one, nice job


----------



## bald9eagle (Mar 28, 2015)

I'm more partial to darker woods but that Birdseye maple coupled with that surface was just pure sick. I think you saw how much I liked it....lol

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Chad85 (Apr 2, 2015)

Kyle where do u get ur rocks. I've gotten a bit of agate off the internet. What site are u using and is it a good place on price.


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Apr 2, 2015)

Pretty sure he's getting them from Mother Nature

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kyle Osborne (Apr 2, 2015)

JR Custom Calls said:


> Pretty sure he's getting them from Mother Nature





Chad85 said:


> Kyle where do u get ur rocks. I've gotten a bit of agate off the internet. What site are u using and is it a good place on price.



My 93 year old grandpa dug for all these rocks years ago. I won't be posting any more on here though. Sorry guys.


----------



## Chad85 (Apr 2, 2015)

Why ain't ya posting anymore u do good work


----------

